# Chicago Museum Of Science And Industry



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Went the other day to see the Body Worlds exhibit. Due to the artist and his respect for the deceased, photos and video were strictly prohibited unless you're media or contracted. However, some of the artist's exhibit were around the general museum. The actual exhibit is something every person should be required to see. It goes through every stage of life, from zygote to old age, through "natural" death to disease, from athletes to the physically disabled. NO detail is left out in the bodies. The following pictures are real people (and a giraffe) that have donated their body to science to be used in the process of plastination. Enjoy!



















































Some others including one of the Apollo 8 spacecraft, the real U-505 submarine that sank hundreds of crafts during WWII, and the aircraft piece that they have in the air wing:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the body pictures...... *shiver*


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

very cool... saw that body exhibit at Toronto's science center a while back

love the planes and sub and I love how industry and science go together in america, when i was in cali i went to a similar science and industry museum


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this makes me wanna revisit the airforce museum in dayton. post more pics if you have em


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome to 2002!

PS cool P51


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Central said:


> Welcome to 2002!
> 
> PS cool P51


Welcome to 2002? We just got the Body Worlds this past march, sorry I didnt travel trying to find it.

PS, don't be a c*ck.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

crazy pics man... hard to belive thoes fighters were once flying around shooting down the allies

same with that u-boat for that matter... kinda creepy to think about if they won our sh*t would be on display


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that model of chicago is f*cking awesome!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cool pics the fourth one is CRAZY do you remember what thats supposed to show?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looks like blood vessels, veins and arteries

not all of them since well most are way too tiny


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

Very cool pictures







would love to go and see the body worlds exhibit. I will have to see when it is coming back to Toronto


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I've seen pictures of those before, very awesome and a very interesting process.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very cool exhibitions







thanks for sharing


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Trigga said:


> cool pics the fourth one is CRAZY do you remember what thats supposed to show?


It's the circulatory system. Although those are real human veins and arteries, they were injected with red dye.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

so im lost

do the human bodies, are those people donating themselves to science or do they donate themselves to the museum or what? man how messed up would that be
and how the hell do they surgically expose your viens and muscles like that??????


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

plasitnization or some sh*t like that


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bob351 said:


> plasitnization or some sh*t like that


thats a bit overly detailed. can you speak more simply so i can understand?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Plastination is a technique used in anatomy to preserve bodies or body parts. The water and fat are replaced by certain plastics, yielding specimens that can be touched, do not smell or decay, and even retain most properties of the original sample.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

u just blew my mind


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

It's a luftwaffen Junkers Ju 87 or Stuka taken from the German Sturzkampfflugzeug, "dive bomber".

Not a fighter, they were crap at doing anything bar dive bombing, which they were win at.

Thanks for sharing your photos


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^You and Danny10Pointers..... His comment and your corrections, then followed up with "but nice pictures 'emoticon'"... Just enjoy the pictures.


----------

